# NOMelette



## jw (Oct 17, 2022)

Six egg, bacon, smoked sausage, cheese & serrano NOM NOM NOMelette for suppa tonight.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Taylor (Oct 17, 2022)

Yes, sir, indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Oct 17, 2022)

What brand of pan is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Oct 17, 2022)

YES!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 18, 2022)

Now, I'm hungry. I need to smoke another mess of sausage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 18, 2022)

What was your hot sauce of choice for this omelet?


----------



## jw (Oct 18, 2022)

SolaScriptura said:


> What was your hot sauce of choice for this omelet?


Texas Pete’s. Ain’t that hot, but it’s tasty. The serranos gave a nice kick.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 18, 2022)

jw said:


> Texas Pete’s. Ain’t that hot, but it’s tasty. The serranos gave a nice kick.


Oh yeah, Texas Pete is one of my Principal Three. (Cholula, Tobasco, Texas Pete)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Oct 18, 2022)

J.L. Allen said:


> What brand of pan is that?


Not sure. I’ll have to check it out on next use. Found it on that local farmers market we know as Amazon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

